# thawing out ur food?



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

hey all i was just wonderin, if u soaked ur beefheart or catfish fillets in how water does that do anything to the food? like take away flavor or anything?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I soak most of my frozen food in water.


----------



## gillsofsteel (Jun 13, 2003)

Doubt it matters either way, but I leave mine frozen. It works their jaws and breaks teeth, which means stronger jaws and new sharp shiners. I won't freeze their stomachs, don't worry.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I heard this wasent recommend to feed them not thawed out food...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thaw out in water for my fish. It sinks easier.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Have always thrown it in frozen...No probs yet.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

anytime I am preparing frozen foods, i usually nuke whatever i'm about to feed my pygos for about 15-20 secs. anyone think this is a bad idea?

~Will.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just stick it in some hot water for a few mintues. My Ps seem to like it better that way, then when its thrown in frozen.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I just stick it in some hot water for a few mintues. My Ps seem to like it better that way, then when its thrown in frozen.


 I have read that you should thaw using cold-luke warm water, something about hot water and thawing too fast will increase bacteria amounts or something, honostly this could be BS but I really have read it somewere before


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Theres 2 ways I prepare it.. First is that if frozen, I usually put it in a plastic/sandwich bag on top of warm water in a bowl. Or I just simply throw it in cause your tanks warm enough for them to thaw out in the water.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I run warm water over it in the sink till it is soft...helps take the small floaties awasy too as a bonus!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I always put a chunk in a plastic baggie and set it in a bowl of hot water for a while.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Or I just simply throw it in cause your tanks warm enough for them to thaw out in the water.


 that's what i do


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

> anytime I am preparing frozen foods, i usually nuke whatever i'm about to feed my pygos for about 15-20 secs. anyone think this is a bad idea?
> 
> ~Will.


Thats what I do whenever I thaw out some P food. I've never had a problem with it & find it easier than soaking it warm water.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My pygos wont eat anything that is still frozen.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I run warm water over it in the sink till it is soft...helps take the small floaties awasy too as a bonus!


 That's what I do to thaw mine or I'll drop it in a cup and rinse after.
I've never fed my fish foods that weren't close to room temp.
Thawed food has got to be less stressful for fish IMO.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feeding frozen food can be dangerous to your fish, causing internal problems!!!

I always thaw up frozen stuff in a bowl of warm water.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

my local grocery store didn't have cubes so i bought a pound of beefheart... Well its frozen solid and if i thaw it all out, most is wasted.what do you suggest i do? And about how much should i serve


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> my local grocery store didn't have cubes so i bought a pound of beefheart... Well its frozen solid and if i thaw it all out, most is wasted.what do you suggest i do? And about how much should i serve


 I always cut up foods to meal-sized portions I'm about to freeze before putting it in the freezer - you can freeze them seperately, in freezer-proof ziplocks, or just in a big container...


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

the beefheart is too frozen to cut .. if i thaw the whole thing it out, is all the portion except the portion i will feed be ruined?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I prepare all food first, then freeze and thaw before feeding.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i put mine in a cup and put it under the tank lights to thaw if its frozen my p's wont eat it i had a peice i that was thawed and when my tern bit it he spit it out and all the others didnt want it eather must have been cold in the middle still but they ate it later that nigh though.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Nov 21 2003, 05:50 AM
> Feeding frozen food can be dangerous to your fish, causing internal problems!!!
> 
> I always thaw up frozen stuff in a bowl of warm water.


I never knew that. I've always thrown in the frozen: beefhearts, and brineshrimp. The cubes are small enough where they'll thaw in the tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Nov 21 2003, 05:50 AM
> > Feeding frozen food can be dangerous to your fish, causing internal problems!!!
> >
> > I always thaw up frozen stuff in a bowl of warm water.
> ...


 I think small pieces thaw up fast enough, but it's only a minor effort to thaw it up before feeding - better safe than sorry, imo...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > > Judazzz Posted on Nov 21 2003, 05:50 AM
> ...










I agree


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

I throw it in Frozen. It doesnt matter to them Thawed or Frozen.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I guess however your fish will eat it. If you cook it all the way threw it makes a mess in the tank when they attack it, especially fish.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

its just easiest for me if I get shrimp to go ahead and peel all the shrimp then throw them peeled in a bag for freezings, and when I buy catfish filets I cut them into eatable pieces before freezing. makes feeding an easier process for me


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

thats me too.... i always cut it to smaller chunks then set on foil outside (this time of year anyway to freeze ..i did a pound of shrimp last week and it was frozen in less than an hour then i jsut gathered it up and put in a freezer bag then put it in the freezer ... that way i have little cubes of meat that are not all stuck together same with beefheart too...
i then jsut have to drop a chunk of it in the water and it thaws fast and they gobble it down ... Mickey

oh and the freezeing and fast thawing with heat is for foods that peoples eat as i have also read about the fast thawing with heat (not nuked) will alow the bacteria to grow and can cause problems in people not sure about in fish tho ....and never ever refreeze meats as the bacteria (mostly in fish and seafoods) will continue to grow once the foods have been thawed even if refrozen ...Mickey


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

Some frozen fish foods were meant to be fed frozen, such as the frozen particle types with vitamins added -like Hikari Bio Pure bloodworms. This is because the vitamins do not actually adhere to the individual particles of food, but are suspended in the frozen water. If you melt the food before giving it to the fish, some of the vitamins will wash away and the fish won't be able to ingest it.

I assume meat type foods like chunks of fish, shrimp, beef, etc., are okay to defrost in water.


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

I cut the Beef Heart before freezing Much easier!!!


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

bigb1 said:


> I soak most of my frozen food in water.


 me too!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I run warm water over it in the sink till it is soft...helps take the small floaties awasy too as a bonus!


----------

